# Southern CA Rescue losing its space, 44 rabbits at risk!



## Djakarta (Jan 30, 2011)

I received this information in an email from a rabbit group on Yahoo and am posting it here:

Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue has been notified by the leadership of the San Gabriel Valley Humane Society of their intention to reclaim use of the space currently occupied by the shelter rabbits to create a new animal intake area. 

*WE MUST VACATE OUR AREA AT THE SHELTER AND HAVE ALL THE RABBITS RELOCATED BY MAY 31, 2011.* 

After May 31, the shelter will focus exclusively on housing and adopting out dogs and cats. While they will continue to accept rabbits surrendered to the shelter or picked up as strays, they will no longer house rabbits on their property. We have verbal confirmation that rabbits will have a maximum three-day holding period before being euthanized. 
*
Our top priority is to find safe placements for the rabbits currently at the shelter, as well as any additional rabbits taken in before May 31. After that date, it will be our direct goal to help get every rabbit that comes in to this shelter OUT of the shelter before the holding period expires. *

We are working to develop a network of rescues and additional foster homes to help us ensure the safety and well-being of all rabbits taken into this shelter both now and in the future. 

We can make this happen, but we need your help, and TIME IS RUNNING OUT! We are seeking foster and forever homes; transporters willing to drive or fly rabbits to other rescues, sanctuaries, or more distant forever-homes; and volunteers to help expand our outreach and education efforts. 

For more information or if you can help in any way, please contact Zooh Corner President Cat (Alexandra) Logsdon at [email protected]. Thank you for your continued support! 


More info here: http://www.mybunny.org/documents/ShelterAnnouncement.pdf


Please crosspost. Please Share. Please help if you can.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 30, 2011)

ray:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 31, 2011)

Hooollllyyy crud! Lots of prayers from WI! I can't believe the HS is doing this to Zooh Corner!


----------



## andreabaylon (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, this is very unfortunate and heartbreaking news.:shock: I am a volunteer with Zooh Corner. I clean cages twice a week (at least!) and have become quite attached to these poor homeless bunnies in a short time. It simply breaks my heart. The fate of these rabbits has been keeping me awake at night for weeks now. 

Some of these bunnies have been at the shelter since they were very young and have been there for more than a year or two; we even have a few bunnies who were born there and have never known anything but the shelter life. Don't get me wrong, us volunteers do everything we can to give them the best home possible and we shower as much love and affection on them as we can on a daily basis. But they deserve so much more, they deserve forever homes.

We are exhausting every resource possible to find either foster or permanent homes for every bunny at the shelter. We currently have 35 residents; unfortunately Easter is just around the corner and this usually means an influx of unwanted Easter Bunniesssd:. We are working with other local rabbit rescues to find homes for the buns as well. This past week alone we sent 4 bunnies to another organization. We are also asking local pet stores to house some of our buns. We will not rest until we've found a safe secure home for every rabbit we have already and any new ones that comes to us before May 31.

_*Please, bunny friends, please spread the word about the quandry the Rabbits of Zooh Corner find themselves in!!! Time is closing in on us, and we could use any and all the help we can get.*_ 

All of our rabbits are loving and friendly and simply yearning for a human to call their very own:big wink:.

Below you will find pics of just about all the rabbits we are currently housing (a few buns were out to the vet so their pics will follow soon). If you are interested please contact Cat Logsdon via email as soon as possible. Please keep the bunnies of Zooh Corner in your prayers.


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

[align=center]I love the buns in the sixth picture down. (I have a soft spot for dutch-colored buns cause of my Sabriel <3) 

They're all so cute.. I wish I lived closer so I could help. I wouldn't be able to adopt any but if I was closer I'd definitely try and foster or something. 

I think that 3-day holding period is horrible =(

I wish there was some way I could help. But I can't drive or fly there. We don't have enough money for that.. =(

Call shelters all over the United States! 

Poor buns.. =(


----------



## andreabaylon (Mar 6, 2011)

Aaah, I see you've fallen for Wiley!! She and Bandita were abandoned in our shelter parking lot. Boy did she take some wrangling in!! They are both very sweet and good natured, especially considering the way they arrived. They are quiet and seem more interested in soaking up the atmosphere rather than creating attention to themselves. I'm partial to the Dutch to, because of my Nibbler 

Don't let distance or cost discourage you if you'd really be interested in adopting! I suppose fostering would be a bit difficult; you might not be able to make it to every weekend adoption event, lol! But from what I am hearing from the higher-ups in the organization, efforts are being made to raise funds for transportation. Think about it!


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

andreabaylon wrote:


> Aaah, I see you've fallen for Wiley!! She and Bandita were abandoned in our shelter parking lot. Boy did she take some wrangling in!! They are both very sweet and good natured, especially considering the way they arrived. They are quiet and seem more interested in soaking up the atmosphere rather than creating attention to themselves. I'm partial to the Dutch to, because of my Nibbler
> 
> Don't let distance or cost discourage you if you'd really be interested in adopting! I suppose fostering would be a bit difficult; you might not be able to make it to every weekend adoption event, lol! But from what I am hearing from the higher-ups in the organization, efforts are being made to raise funds for transportation. Think about it!



[align=center]Aww! They're really adorable =) 

And I can't adopt =( I have three bunnies and I just adopted one from Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary. A Flemish. And I own a Flemish already. (They're all adopted) They cost a lot of money and eat a lot of food and my mom said that I cannot adopt any more =(

Not only that- we're extremely tight on money right now. My dad is a landscaper and plows snow in the winter... well it's hardly snowed this winter in Michigan, so there's been horrible business.

I really wish I could though... =( It makes me really sad that I cannot. =( I hate not being able to help.


----------



## andreabaylon (Mar 6, 2011)

believe me I understand where you're coming from. I had a flemish giant; he passed away about nine months ago. He was only 8 months old. But boy did that bunny eat! Right now I have 2 dwarfs but I myself am not working right now, it's just the honey bringing home the bacon. I keep my expenses down by buying in bulk. I am really in love with and attached to Smurfette, the little grey bunny. I would love to bring her home and have my Nibbler be her hus-bun. I just can't until I get Nibbler neutered and it's gonna be a few weeks still before I have the $$ for that...

But you are so sweet!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 7, 2011)

I live in AZ but I would be really intersted in fostering. But I couldn't make the drive to CA


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 7, 2011)

How would you transport if someone on the East coast were interested? You have some very cute bunnies there.


----------



## andreabaylon (Mar 7, 2011)

Myia09 wrote:


> I live in AZ but I would be really intersted in fostering. But I couldn't make the drive to CA



REALLY?!?!? Ok well, I am not the person in charge of making the arrangements so this is coming from me second had, I'd have to confirm this for sure with the powers-that-be. But I know there has been talk of a few of our bunnies going to Texas, with one of our volunteers meeting up with the new adoptive family somewhere along the way. Perhaps Arizona could be a happy meeting point?? Let me mention this to our org's president and see what she says, may I send you a private email??


----------



## andreabaylon (Mar 7, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> How would you transport if someone on the East coast were interested? You have some very cute bunnies there.



Our bunnies are THE cutest, but then again I am a little bit biased :biggrin2:

Ok so as far as the east coast goes, I know for sure that no one has volunteered to transport animals THAT far. I also am not sure what our organization's policy is on "shipping" animals. Some people think it's fine, others equate it to animal cruelty. Let me get back to you on this one, may I send you a private message?


----------



## DebsBuns (Mar 21, 2011)

I wish I could adopt one but I have 4 and don't think they would accept another. They are in two groups.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 22, 2011)

sure, I just wish I could help.


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 23, 2011)

We are looking to adopt another bun and see quite a few we'd be interested in , the rex in the 17th pic especially!

We however live in MA...any way to get them here?? If so let me know!


----------

